# Can the Exhaust Manifolds on a 69 GTO be replaced with the engine in the car?



## Daved_XB (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Guy’s, Dumb question time..

I need to replace the manifold gaskets on my 69 GTO & whilst I’m at it I may as well swap out the very old & rusty manifolds, but looking at it in the garage last night I’m starting to wonder if I can do this with the engine in the car? Looking at the passenger side anyway between the A/C compressor, the oil filter setup, the trans cooler lines & the crossmember I’m not so sure that I can actually get to all the bolts & get the manifold out.

Any tips? 

Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, the manifolds can be removed in the car. First, will need to spray the lwr studs & nuts with a good penetrating oil. Next, the AC compressor can then be loosened & removed from its mounting large alum bracket, lwr bracket, & rear brace. The compressor can stay hooked up to the lines, but it will need to be loosened & very carefully slid over & set on a slope on an old thick towel on the passenger side inner fender (expect to have to strap it outboard). The inner AC box cover may need to be carefully removed as well to reach the rear ex manifold bolt head. On the drivers side, good chance will have to remove the steering column intermediate shaft. On the bolts attaching the ex manifolds to the heads, examine the bolt heads to see if the original stamped steel tab type ex manifold bolt locks are in place. If so, the tabs will need to pried back so a 6 point 9/16" socket & 6 point box wrench end wrench can be firmly attached to the bolt heads .I usually rapp the bolt heads with a large ball peen hammer, this helps jar the threads. Having pulled literally hundreds on Pontiac V8 heads, using this method, have broken next to no exhaust manifold bolts. Being careful, it's an afternoon job with hand tools.


----------



## Daved_XB (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for the detailed response, Pinion head, really appreciated... I was having a good look again last night beer in hand & I was thinking it looked as though the steering column shaft would be in the way, so you've confirmed that. The bearing in my AC compressor is very noisy & needs replacing so I was actually thinking of getting the gas removed from the system by a local AC place here & removing the Compressor to be repaired at the same time as doing this job, that would give me much more room & make my life a lot easier.... failing that I'll just follow the steps you've outlined.

Thanks again


----------

